# RAM Field PG P4



## ziede (13 Dezember 2010)

Moin, 

habe gerade ein Field PG P4 (6ES7711-1EA14-2GB1) erstanden, leider ist das PG nur mit 512 MB RAM bestueckt. 
An sich ja kein Problem, kommt halt mehr RAM rein und da wearen wir auch schon bei meiner frage:
Kann das Geraet 1GB Speicherriegel verarbeiten?  Lt. Doku kann das Geraet leider nur Speicherriegel bis 512MB pro Riegel.

Wuerde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand die frage beantworten koennte.

Mfg
Bjoern


----------



## rentier rudi (13 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

Ist da ein Pentium M 2,0 Ghz oder 1,4 GHz drin ?


----------



## Verpolt (13 Dezember 2010)

Naja, Handbuch ist schon die richtige Wahl


----------



## seeba (14 Dezember 2010)

Also ich bin mir sicher, dass ich da mal 1GB Riegel verbaut habe. Kann nachher mal nachschauen,


----------



## ziede (14 Dezember 2010)

Moin,

@ rentier rudi: Der 2GHz P4 M ist eingebaut.

Hat sich aber geloest, mein Freundlicher Haendler meinte wir koennen es ja mal versuchen, wenns passt gut, wenn nicht kann ich halt nichts verkaufen.
Also haben wir 2* 1GB veruscht ---> Funktioniert

Somit habe ich nu 2GB RAM und das Problem geloest. 
Dennoch danke fuer eure Hilfe und Muehe.

Mfg
Bjoern


----------



## Henri-1 (2 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ist zwar schon 'ne Weile her, aber ich hab da mal ne Frage.

Hatte auch 2x1 GB DDR 400 drin, wurden aber von Board nicht richtig erkannt und es lief nur mit DDR200.
Läuft dein System mit DDR266? und wenn ja was für Speichemodule hast Du eingebaut.

Gruß


BTW.
Prüfen kannst Du das mit CPU-Z und mit dem aktuellen BIOS kannst Du auch bis zur 2,6Ghz CPU aufüsten.


----------

